# Scott Scale umgefallen, Rahmen kaputt?!



## Marcel75 (29. Juli 2007)

Mein 2 Jähriger Sohn hat vor einer Stunde mein 7 Tage altes Scott Scale 30 umgeworfen.
Unglücklicherweiseist es auf das Kinderrad meiner Tochter gefallen, und hat jetzt auf dem Oberrohr ca. 10 cm vor dem Sattelrohr einen fetten Kratzer,und eine klitzekleine Delle. Wenn mann etwas fester darauf drückt hört man die Glasfasern arbeiten. Da Ich beruflich auch mit GFK zu tun habe, würde Ich sagen das es dem Carbonrahmen nichts ausmacht und er weiterhin stabil ist, allerdings wenn Ich darauf sitze und denn Lenker mit sanfter Gewalt hin und her bewege hört man es auch knistern.
Ist das jetzt ein Garantiefall, sollte doch eigentlich nicht passieren, oder? 
Muss dazu sagen das Ich mit dem Scale noch nicht mal richtig gefahren bin, eher nur mal so Radtourmäßig, wegen dem Wetter und aus Zeitmangel, ist also neuwertig.
Wie soll Ich mich verhalten? Sofort zum Händler und reklamieren?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Marcel


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

wieso reklamieren?? selbst schuld warsde, wenns jetzt im arsch ist, hat das nix mit garantie zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (29. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> wieso reklamieren?? selbst schuld warsde, wenns jetzt im arsch ist, hat das nix mit garantie zu tun



Ruhig Blut, ihm gehts auch so sicher sche.isse genug.

@Marcel75

Poste dochmal Bilder hier und auch im Leichtbauforum. Und schreib mir mal im ICQ wenn du ICQ hast.


----------



## Hellspawn (29. Juli 2007)

hast Du vieleicht eine Haftpflich, die da greifen könnte? Sonst sieht's wohl übel aus. Garantie ist das sicher nicht. Vieleicht bekommst Du auf Kulanz günstigen Ersatz. (Kulanz, desshalb immer ganz, ganz freundlich sein *g*)


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2007)

Springt bei sowas nicht die Hausrat ein? Schade ums Rad.


----------



## Marcel75 (29. Juli 2007)

Das beschissene ist vor allem das es finanziert ist, und ich jetzt schön weiterfahren darf bis es mir dann vielleicht doch irgendwann um die Ohren fliegt.
Aber das der Rahmen direkt so einen Schaden hat, stand bei mir im Flur, und es ist noch nicht mal komplett umgekippt, nur so ca. 45 Grad.
Bilder mach ich morgen mal, Ich fahr auch mal zu meinem Händler, der ist offizielles SCOTT Referenz Center, mal sehen was der meint.
Ist es also so, das ich beim ersten Sturz direkt den Rahmen in die Tonne kloppen kann? Das Carbon empfindlich ist wußte Ich vorher, aber so?

Gruss M.


----------



## Marcel75 (29. Juli 2007)

Haftpflicht  geht nicht, wegen eigenem Kind. Hausrat, glaub Ich kaum, 
Ich mach mich mal schlau. Danke schonmal für die Anteilnahme, da kauf Ich mir nach zehn Jahren mal wieder ein richtig geiles Bike, und jetzt das. Na super.

Gruss M.


----------



## Schmittler (29. Juli 2007)

na ich denke das ein rahmen (egal welches material) bei einem kipp auf etwas spitzes, mag es jetzt ein stein, eine bordsteinkante oder ein fahrrad deiner tochter sein, bekommt jeder rahmen nen schlag...


----------



## Marcel75 (29. Juli 2007)

Das was dran ist ist schon klar, bin mit meinem Cannondale auch sieben jahre mit Beule im Oberrohr rumgedüst, aber bei Carbon bin ich mir schon unsicher. Ich werd morgen mal den Händler checken und dann berichten. Bringt ja alles nichts,
passiert ist passiert, und es fährt sich noch normal, dann muss Ich wohl einen Aufkleber drübermachen


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht bekommste irgendwo Carbon-Look Aufkleber, dann sieht man es nicht mehr


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juli 2007)

Garantie: nein!
Gewährleistung: nein!
Haftpflicht: nein!
Hausrat: ebenfalls nein!
Kulanz: evtl.???
Brauchbarkeit des Rahemens: k.A.?
Taschengeld für den Sohn: bis er 18 ist wohl erst mal nicht mehr 

Das ganze ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber ein Risiko, das man einkalkulieren sollte. Zeig uns mal ein Foto von der Stelle - vll. kann man es dann besser einschätzen. Grds. würde ich sagen, fahr das Rad so lange bis es endgültig auf den Müll gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2007)

Hapftpflicht und ähnliches: nein, da es 
1. dein eigenes Kind war und
2. das Kind unter 7 Jahre alt ist - da ist es für gar nix haftbar! (wenn, dann sind nur die Eltern bei Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht haftbar zu machen)

Such dir nen guten Kunststoffverarbeitenden Betrieg (z.B. Surfbrettbranche!) und lass die das mit dem richtigen MAterial überlaminieren. Ist zwar nicht schön, aber sicher stabil...

viel erfolg, martin


----------



## karstb (29. Juli 2007)

Meint ihr wirklich, dass man durch simples "Umfallen lassen" einen Carbonrahmen zermatscht bekommt? Dazu noch das Oberrohr, das ja einen kleineren Radius als das Unterrohr hat. Dann wäre so ein Rad doch quasi unfahrbar. Einmal auf einem felsigen Trail einigermaßen freiwillig abgestiegen, Rad los gelassen, Rad kaputt. Das kanns doch nicht sein, nichtmal für einen Profifahrer.


----------



## Severin (29. Juli 2007)

Mein Carbonrahmen ist gestern leider auch gerissen, allerdings ohne Fremdeinwirkung  . 

Weiterfahren würd ich so auf keinen Fall - wenn die Carbonfasern an einer Stelle brechen, dann ist die Stabilität in dem Bereich flöten und ein härterer Schlag kann dann wenn du Pech hast zum Bruch führen.

Mein Händler meinte, dass sie Carbonrahmen selbst mit kleinen Rissen gleich einschicken...

@ Karst: Nach dem was ich jetzt gelesen hab, geht der Carbonrahmen schon bei geringer Überbelastung im Querschnitt (Umwerferschelle) flöten.


----------



## Sahnie (29. Juli 2007)

karstb schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, dass man durch simples "Umfallen lassen" einen Carbonrahmen zermatscht bekommt? Dazu noch das Oberrohr, das ja einen kleineren Radius als das Unterrohr hat. Dann wäre so ein Rad doch quasi unfahrbar. Einmal auf einem felsigen Trail einigermaßen freiwillig abgestiegen, Rad los gelassen, Rad kaputt. Das kanns doch nicht sein, nichtmal für einen Profifahrer.



Wenn der Kunde immer leichter will? Indurains Rennradrahmen wog vor knapp 10 Jahren noch über 2 Kilogramm. Der hier angesprochene wohl nur die Hälfte.


----------



## karstb (29. Juli 2007)

Klar will der Kunde leichter.
Aber wenns bei einem Sturz den Lenker ins Oberrohr haut, darfs trotzdem nicht gleich krachen. Ich hatte mal ein 2.0 kg Fully-Rahmen (nicht superleicht, aber garantiert leicht genug), der konnte das problemlos ab.


----------



## Severin (29. Juli 2007)

Mag richtig sein, ich bin mittlerweile echt am überlegen für mein Alltagsbike wieder auf Alu "abzurüsten" - ich weiss, ist Blödsinn, wenn man aufpasst, und tausende benutzen Carbon in Rennen mit hoher Belastung etc. 

Aber wenn ich bei jedem Anschlagen und Kratzern gleich den ganzen Rahmen abtasten muss...naja mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel75 (30. Juli 2007)

Bin heute mal damit zur Arbeit gefahren, und auch mal etwas gesprungen, fährt sich wie immer, fragt sich nur wie lange... 
Heute nachmittag gibt es mehr.


----------



## Marcel75 (30. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mir immer noch nicht reinziehen das der Rahmen hin sein soll.
Ein MTB das nach einem Umfaller, auf den Griff eines Kinderfahrrades, 
kaputt sein soll? Ich dachte ein Race Hardtail muss doch eineiges mehr abkönnen, oder? Kauft sich jeder Carbonfahrer nach einem Sturz einen neuen Rahmen? Bei einem Rennrad hätte Ich es ja noch eher einsehen können,
aber beim MTB....


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juli 2007)

Marcel75 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer noch nicht reinziehen das der Rahmen hin sein soll.
> Ein MTB das nach einem Umfaller, auf den Griff eines Kinderfahrrades,
> kaputt sein soll? Ich dachte ein Race Hardtail muss doch eineiges mehr abkönnen, oder? Kauft sich jeder Carbonfahrer nach einem Sturz einen neuen Rahmen? Bei einem Rennrad hätte Ich es ja noch eher einsehen können,
> aber beim MTB....



lieber marcel: einige, die in den rennen carbon fahren, bekommen vom sponsor, wenn sie sich mit dem bike lang gemacht haben ein komplett neues rad...

andere(hobbyfahrer) haben die entsprechende fahrtechnik, oder übersichtlichkeit sich gar nicht erst zu maulen...

für viele carbon rahmen bedeutet ein sturz auf einen gegenstand während eines rennens den sofortigen tod, was nicht ausschließen soll, dass das nicht auch bei einen alurahmen passieren könnte...

ich weiß aus eigener erfahrung, dass mein bike, schon 2 mal richtig eins draufbekommen hat während eines rennens, einmal inner schotterkurve mit vielleicht 10 km/h hinten weggerutshct, weil der winkel zu spitz wurde, der ramen flog auf die seite, wo er auch gleich bekanntschaft mit einem riesenkiesel machte!

nun hat er zwar kratzer drin, und auch der türkise lack ist ab, aber eine beule ist nicht drin(im material)...

im gleichen rennen auf einer abfahrt, mit ca 20 km/h bin ich nach einem sprung unglücklich aufgekommen, und mein rahmen flog mit dem oberrohr auf den herumliegen dickeren ast, der rechts am hang lag...

streifen vom ast waren zu sehen, jedoch keine beule...

frag dich mal wieso immer noch so viele alurahmen gebaut werden...zum einen weil sich nicht jeder einen carbon rahmen leisten kann, und zum anderen weil alurahmen wesentlich unanfälliger sind bei stürzen...

manche mögen aber auch einfach nicht auf plastik durch die botanik zu reiten...

dein fall ist tragisch, aber wenn einem das bike auf einen gegenstand fält, der selber eine gewisse stabilität aufweißt, ist es nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, wenn einer der beiden gegenstände nachgibt...

da in diesem fall carbon zwar hochfest ist, es aber bei einem aufprall auf etwas anderem gegenüber einem aluframe im nachteil ist, hat sich dein rahmen verabschiedet...


----------



## Marcel75 (30. Juli 2007)

Ja, du hast vollkommen recht. Wenn Ich nicht glimpflich davon komme, werde Ich wohl Ausschau nach einem Scale 40 Rahmen halten, da bin Ich dann wenigstens bei einem Umfaller wie es jetzt der Fall war, auf der sicheren Seite.
Der Witz an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja, das Ich die Wahl hatte zwischen dem 30er und dem 40er, das dann durch Partstausch verbessert worden wäre.
Und Ich Idiot war natürlich dem Scale 30 erlegen wegen dem Gewicht, und der geilen Optik des Carbons.
Bin irgendwie durch meine BMX Zeit an stabile Bikes gewöhnt. Da hätte wohl 
eher das Hirn als das Herz entscheiden sollen.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2007)

Marcel75 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer noch nicht reinziehen das der Rahmen hin sein soll.
> Ein MTB das nach einem Umfaller, auf den Griff eines Kinderfahrrades,
> kaputt sein soll? Ich dachte ein Race Hardtail muss doch eineiges mehr abkönnen, oder? Kauft sich jeder Carbonfahrer nach einem Sturz einen neuen Rahmen? Bei einem Rennrad hätte Ich es ja noch eher einsehen können,
> aber beim MTB....



tja..... Dein Fall( im doppelten Sinne )tut mir echt Leid..... 
doch das sagt mir einfach eins..... auch wenn Dir das wenig nützt,ein Grund mehr nicht ein Carbonrahmen zu kaufen......
 kürzlich hat es mich mit meinem TI-Bike böse auf die Fresse gehauen
ein Kratzer, keine Delle.... ich dachte, sicher hat der Rahmen einen Schaden davon getragen, doch eben solides(konservatives)Material > is the Best.
 @marcel75, hoffe trotz allem das Dein Rad immer noch in Zukunft Dir viel Freude bereiten wird......
Happy Trails


----------



## Marcel77 (30. Juli 2007)

Muss ich mir eigentlich sorgen um mein Rad machen? Ihr stürzt mit Euren und habt nix dran...

...meins hatte schon beim kauf (leider erst zu Hause gesehen, war aber nicht vom Transport) eine kleine Delle rechts im Unterrohr 10cm über dem Tretlager. Der Lack ist noch drauf. Man sieht sie auch nur, wenn man genau hinsieht, aber fühlt sie leicht mit dem Finger. Ist ca 0,5mm tief und ca 10mm lang.


----------



## cluso (30. Juli 2007)

Marcel75 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast vollkommen recht. Wenn Ich nicht glimpflich davon komme, werde Ich wohl Ausschau nach einem Scale 40 Rahmen halten, da bin Ich dann wenigstens bei einem Umfaller wie es jetzt der Fall war, auf der sicheren Seite.
> Der Witz an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja, das Ich die Wahl hatte zwischen dem 30er und dem 40er, das dann durch Partstausch verbessert worden wäre.
> Und Ich Idiot war natürlich dem Scale 30 erlegen wegen dem Gewicht, und der geilen Optik des Carbons.
> Bin irgendwie durch meine BMX Zeit an stabile Bikes gewöhnt. Da hätte wohl
> eher das Hirn als das Herz entscheiden sollen.




Tragisch tragisch sowas.

Ich würde aber den Vorschlag den Rahmen reparieren zu lassen nicht verwerfen.

Hier im Forum hat es auch ein paar Spezialisten die sich mit der Materie auskennen.


----------



## Marcel75 (30. Juli 2007)

An wen muss ich mich denn da halten? Ich fahre jetzt erstmal zum Händler. Wenn das zu meinem Nachteil ausgeht, dann würde ich das natürlich gerne 
versuchen, ob die Instansetztung überhaupt lohnt, was es kostet u.s.w.


----------



## Marcel75 (30. Juli 2007)

Also war gerade beim Händler, Garantie greift natürlich nicht, irgendwie auch logisch, da Selbstverschulden, wie einige auch schon richtig erklärt haben.
Aber er repariert den Rahmen, fachgerecht, da der Schaden, zwar ärgerlich ist, aber nicht den Tod meines Rahmens bedeutet. Puuuuuh, Glück gehabt.
Bringe es morgen vorbei. Er kriegt es wohl so hin das man es zwar sieht, aber einem nicht sofort ins Auge springt.( Farbangleichung u.s.w.)
Und wenn das jetzt nicht die Regel wird,meint er hält der Rahmen trotz allem ein paar Jahre.
Mann mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen.
Danke an alle fürs Mitgefühl und die Tips.

Gruss Marcel


----------



## damonsta (30. Juli 2007)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein normaler Radhändler das reparieren will. Würdest dir vielleicht selbst einen Gefallen tun und hier mal BILDER posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juli 2007)

oberrohr rausflexen und mit loctite neues reinkleben->fertig
nein im ernst...würde mich auch mal interessieren wie er das wirklich reparieren will
ich meine optisch kaschieren mag ja gehen aber wirklich die stelle _reparieren_ ...


----------



## damonsta (30. Juli 2007)

Es gibt Betriebe die das wohl können, wenn ich mich nicht irre lotz-carbon auch. Womöglich wird es da gemacht, ich würde auf jeden Fall nachforschen.


----------



## B.Z. (30. Juli 2007)

Der Fall ist ärgerlich.  

Allerdings habe ich beim Durchlesen mancher Beiträge das Gefühl, das ich in einem Paralelluniversum lebe.  

Meine Carbon-Scotties werden nicht geschont, das Genius 10, jetzt in der 3. Saison intensiv genutzt, ist schon mehrfach übel geflogen, der Rahmen hat die üblichen Kratzer, aber sonst nix. 

Ich werde wohl über den Winter eine neue Lackierung in Betracht ziehen, damit er wieder ansehnlich aussieht.

Auch das relativ neue Scale 10 (April 2007, 2.000 Km) ist schon zwei Mal in Schotter-Serpentinen weggerutscht, keine Schäden.

Mehrfach musste es Umkipper mitsammt schusseligem 80 Kg-Fahrer verkraften, Schäden außer Kratzer keine.

Dumm laufen kanns immer, das durch kleine Ursachen große Schäden entstehen, aber immer dieses Carbon-verteufeln...


----------



## Marcel75 (31. Juli 2007)

Er ist SCOTT Referenz Center und kein Fahrrad Schmitz, Meier oder Müller wo Omi ihre Klppräder kauft. Ausserdem hat er mit derartigen Fällen schon Erfahrung.
Ich habe schon mit 13 Jahren vor( Bin jetzt 31)schon meine BMX Teile bei ihm gekauft, und behaupte mal das er die nötige Erfahrung hat. Habe mitbekommen wie er sich vergrössert hat, und SCOTT Dealer ist er auch seit über zehn Jahren.
Mache mir da eigentlich keine Sorgen über seine Fachkompetenz.
Wobei ich auch  im GFK Bereich selbständig bin, allerdings will Ich was fürs Auge, und deswegen soll er es machen. Seine Erklärung der Reparatur ist auch für mich einleuchtend, will aber meinen schönen Rahmen optisch nicht verschandeln, das kommt noch früh genug.


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. Juli 2007)

Leicht ist leider i.d.R. auch leicht kaputt. Diese ganzen für die _bike_ STW aufreg optimierten Kisten mit großen Rohrdurchmessern und geringen Wandstärken sind genauso anfällig wie etwa Scandium Rahmen. Fast kein Straßen- oder MTB-Rennen, bei dem mir ein Oberrohr ohne mehr oder weniger große Beule auffällt.

Diese Erfahrung wirst Du als Lehrgeld verbuchen müssen. Mann sollte immer nur so viel in Material investieren, wie man bereit und in der Lage ist, sich sofort erneut zu kaufen.


----------



## Priester (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ich stelle mal einfach eine hypothetische Frage: was wäre denn, wenn sich einer Deiner radfahrenden Freunde, der über eine Haftpflicht verfügt, bedauerlicherweise Dein Bike umgekippt hätte oder dies noch tun würde? Möglicherweise verdächtigst Du Deinen Sohn auch zu Unrecht und die entscheidende unglückliche Bewegung führte jemand anderes aus... Du verstehst sicherlich, worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Schmittler (31. Juli 2007)

...beihilfe, bzw. anstiftung  zum versicherungsbetrug! herzlichen gkückwunsch


----------



## Der Yeti (31. Juli 2007)

ganz genau, solche seid ihr also

@dos: 

scandium ist nicht so anfällig wie carbon!

ich fahre auch scnadium und habe schon einige stürze gehabt, aber ne delle wie in dem carbon rahmen des threaderstellers ist nie rausgekommen!


----------



## fatboy (31. Juli 2007)

Na und?

Anderen sind hier im Forum schon ganze Scandiumrohre an den Verbindungen abgerissen, es gibt nix was es nicht gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (31. Juli 2007)

Priester schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich stelle mal einfach eine hypothetische Frage: was wäre denn, wenn sich einer Deiner radfahrenden Freunde, der über eine Haftpflicht verfügt, bedauerlicherweise Dein Bike umgekippt hätte oder dies noch tun würde? Möglicherweise verdächtigst Du Deinen Sohn auch zu Unrecht und die entscheidende unglückliche Bewegung führte jemand anderes aus... Du verstehst sicherlich, worauf ich hinaus will...



Mentale Meisterleistung!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Juli 2007)

die frage ist eher ob der bruch der carbon struktur in einem belastungsbereich aufgetreten ist oder nicht.
desweiteren (wenn ein riss drin ist) ist die gesamte carbon struktur zerstört und wenn du pech hast bricht der rahmen auf einmal an einer ganz anderen stelle.
wie teuer soll den die rep werden?


----------



## kodak (1. August 2007)

@ Marcel75 
kann der Logik 
-->kenne den Haendler lange +
--> hat sich stark vergroessert +
--> ist SCOTT Referenz Center +
--> verkauft seit 10 Jahren SCOTT =

ER KANN CARBON REPARIEREN nicht wirklich folgen, nur weil ein Laden vieles hat und gut laeuft waere es mir ganz ehrlich zu heikel, es sei denn er gibt ihn wirklich zu einem Spezialisten der nichts anderes macht als CARBON verarbeiten. 

Wuerde nicht auf die Idee kommen mit einem filigranen Stahlrahmen in eine Kunstschmiede zu gehen oder mit einem Alurahmen in eine Schweisserei die Alu verarbeitet, auch wenn sie sonst was fuer Referenzen haette (wenn sie die hat macht sie es wohl bestimmt auch nicht wegen der Gewaehrleistung/Haftung).

Percy


----------



## 4XRacerPB (1. August 2007)

mag ja sein das er es reparien kann aber die komplexe globale carbon struktur ist dann zerstört worden das heisst es bricht dann evtl am unterrohr oder sonstwo weil die belastungsspitzen woanders hinlaufen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> komplexe globale carbon struktur


----------



## mete (1. August 2007)

Jetzt wird's aber abenteuerlich, der Rahmen ist im tube-to-tube- Verfahren erstellt, sprich Rohre bauen, Rohre zusammenkleben und ein paar Matten drüber, wenn das Oberrohr kaupputt ist,ist das also den anderen Rohren ziemlich egal, das wird man schon irgendwie reparieren können, Schäftung o.ä., außerdem, wenn es ein Fachmann repariert, gibt es da irgendwie auch Garantie drauf, da wird sicherlich nichts verbastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Tja Carbon hält nichts aus ist aber dennoch besser als Alu finde ich. Ich habe mein Bike am Freitag vor einem Rennen bekommen, bin das Rennen gefahren und danach war von einem Steinschlag schon ein Loch im Rahmen. Aber beim Sprinten auf der Straße merkt man die Steifigkeit sofort. Vergleich :  Specialized S-Works M5 (Alu)  -   Hai End (Carbon)


----------



## damonsta (2. August 2007)

Von einem Steinschlag ein Loch im Carbon?
Bist aber unter keiner Brücke durchgefahren?


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Is wirklich so


----------



## damonsta (2. August 2007)

Ja ne, ich zweifel das ja nicht an. Liegt es vielleicht an der "Qualität" der Hai Carbonrahmen? Wie gross ist denn das Loch? Poste dochmal Bilder, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Der Hai Rahmen hat die besten Werte die je gemessen wurden! Das Loch ist nicht groß. Des is bei nem Rennen passiert wo überall so Tonziegel in den Wegen lagen. Man sah auch noch brösel der roten Ziegel im loch.


----------



## Severin (2. August 2007)

Die besten Werte gemessen von wem? Hast du mal die Zahlen, dann könnten wir ja einen "Steifigkeitsthread" aufmachen - wäre sicher noch interessant...

Sehe gerade: Bike Test. Der Rahmen ist aber eher auf der schwereren Seite, also über 1400g. Ein Scott Scale wiegt fast ein halbes Kilo weniger


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Lest du keine Bike ??


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

http://www.haibike.de/index.php?opt...7_Hai_End_2400.jpg&mainpic=07_Hai_End_600.jpg


----------



## Priester (2. August 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Tja Carbon hält nichts aus ist aber dennoch besser als Alu finde ich. Ich habe mein Bike am Freitag vor einem Rennen bekommen, bin das Rennen gefahren und danach war von einem Steinschlag schon ein Loch im Rahmen. Aber beim Sprinten auf der Straße merkt man die Steifigkeit sofort. Vergleich :  Specialized S-Works M5 (Alu)  -   Hai End (Carbon)




Du willst also ernsthaft behaupten, daß ein Carbon-Rahmen, der von einem Steinschlag ein Loch bekommt, besser sei als ein unversehrter Alu-Rahmen? Jo,jo, aber sonst ist bei Dir noch alles im grünen Bereich?
Mal vom Loch im Highend-Carbon-Rahmen abgesehen: die Steifigkeitswerte eines Specialized-Alu sind doch denke ich ordentlich, da wird man den sogenannten Steifigkeitsvorteil sich doch nur einbilden können...


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Der Steinschlag war im Sitzrohr und war wirklich winzig. Außerdem war nur die äußerste Schicht Carbon kaputt. Aber man merkt den Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbon!!! 100%tig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2007)

Ich finde Rahmen, die während der Fahrt Löcher kriegen, auch am besten  Was bringt einem denn theoretische Steifigkeit, die leider praktisch nicht nutzbar ist, weil der Rahmen defekt ist???

Ich verstehe das nicht...manche Hersteller verkaufen nur über STW-Werte...das geht ja mittlerweile soweit, dass selbst Giant, deren Carbonrahmen immer recht leicht waren, die aktuellen wieder schwerer baut, weil sich nach Tests in den Bravos Kunden darüber beschwert haben, die Rahmen seien zu weich Haben die auch BESTIMMT gemerkt beim fahren...sowas beklopptes. Jedenfalls baut Giant jetzt mit etwas mehr Carbon und dafür steifer - und schwerer...gut dass so auch die Eigendämpfung, die ja schon ein Pluspunkt bei Carbon sein KANN, komplett ausgeschaltet wird

Gut, dass alle 120kg-Fahrer so fit sind, dass sie 100km-Touren komplett im Wiegetritt fahren und die STW-Unterschiede absolut merken...nur warum wiegen die dann eigentlich 120kg???


----------



## wilson (2. August 2007)

@Threadstarter: Gibts schon Fotos vom Defekt?

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen teuren Race Face Carbonlenker gekauft und bei der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich damit gestürzt. Das Resultat war ein Lackdefekt im Bereich der Bremsschelle. Nur ganz oberflächlich, ohne Beeinträchtigung der Faserstruktur (Habe das sogar mit dem Mikroskop überprüft). Dennoch wanderte das Teil in die Tonne. Es weiss niemand, wie stabil das Zeug bei Defekten noch ist. Deshalb kommt mir im Gelände einfach kein Carbonrahmen unter den Allerwertesten. Mein nächster Rennradrahmen wird aber ganz sicher aus Kohle sein.


----------



## könni__ (27. Januar 2009)

Als das mit dem Scale ist schon Interessant! wenn das bike "nur" gegen ein anderes gefallen ist hat auch ein Carbonrahmen i.d.R. "nur ein Krazer" das Knacken kömmt sicher vom Rahmen?  Mein Rush hat auch schon ein paar Steinschläge in den Alpen und auch Stürze abbekommen bis auf ein paar Kratzer nichts! Die Scales werden doch hier hunderfach gefahren und nicht nur von Briefwaagenfetischisten da kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen wie der Rahmen nur durch umfallen so schwere Schäden bekommt vielleicht war er ja schon vorher defekt Transportschaden oder so was.
poste doch mal ein Bild vom Schaden.


----------



## damonsta (27. Januar 2009)

Guck mal aufs Datum.


----------



## könni__ (27. Januar 2009)

oh schon verjährt  sorry


----------



## Marcel75 (28. Januar 2009)

Ist gar nicht so verjährt, der Rahmen hängt im Keller an der Wand.
Ist wirklich nur umgefallen wie beschrieben. Der Scott Dealer meint das knacken kommt von unsauberer Fertigung, und er könne da etwas dran machen. Aber eigentlich würde ich den Rahmen gerne verkaufen.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich 100kg wiege, und der Rahmen nicht gebrochen ist unter mir.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Januar 2009)

Huch, Raum-Zeit-Krümmung


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> doch das sagt mir einfach eins..... ein Grund mehr nicht ein Carbonrahmen zu kaufen......
> 
> solides(konservatives)Material > is the Best.




EBEN: KAUFT STAHL UND TITAN (ALLENFALLS BAUXIT) UND JA KEIN CARBON!  *das Zeug, also Carbon ist mMn nur für Teile und Sitzstreben geeignet*egal von welchem Hersteller*so ...


----------



## karoo (9. Februar 2009)

also liebe Leute mal ein Gegenbeispiel. Mein OCLV Carbonrahmen der ersten Generation Baujahr 94 fährt immer noch, und fährt und fährt und fährt nun schon sicherlich an die 30.000km. Geschont habe ich es nicht, Stürze im Laufe der Jahre sind unvermeidlich, aber das Teil ist einfach nicht klein zu kriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Februar 2009)

karoo schrieb:


> also liebe Leute mal ein Gegenbeispiel. Mein OCLV Carbonrahmen der ersten Generation Baujahr 94 fährt immer noch, und fährt und fährt und fährt nun schon sicherlich an die 30.000km. Geschont habe ich es nicht, Stürze im Laufe der Jahre sind unvermeidlich, aber das Teil ist einfach nicht klein zu kriegen...



Ich glaube der OCLV wiegt auch das doppelte als nen aktueller Scale Rahmen.. 
Zum Thema CarbonRahmen-Reparaturen kann man mal bei der Firma Reset mal anfragen.
Die haben schon ein paar Rahmen gerettet.


----------



## karoo (10. Februar 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der OCLV wiegt auch das doppelte als nen aktueller Scale Rahmen..
> Zum Thema CarbonRahmen-Reparaturen kann man mal bei der Firma Reset mal anfragen.
> Die haben schon ein paar Rahmen gerettet.


 
1290 Gramm bei 19,5 Zoll


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Februar 2009)

karoo schrieb:


> 1290 Gramm bei 19,5 Zoll



So leicht hatte ich dei gar net in Erinnerung.. 
Dann war früher halt alles besser..


----------



## karoo (10. Februar 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So leicht hatte ich dei gar net in Erinnerung..
> Dann war früher halt alles besser..


 

naja zumindest hält es, jedenfalls bei mir. Sicherlich hat sich entwicklungstechnisch in Sachen Carbon vieles getan. Wäre ja auch traurig wenn nicht. Allerdings wenn beim Umfaller gleich die Fasern geschrottet werden gibt das schon zu denken.


----------



## zingel (10. Februar 2009)

so leicht waren nur die ersten, die späteren wogen um die 1.6kg bei mittlerer Grösse. Die momentanen OCLV's sind wieder auf dem alten Gewichtsniveau.

bei den alten war es wohl Glücksache ob sie hielten. Ein Kollege hatte einen der nach einem Jahr wegen Ermüdung gebrochen ist. Der ebensoleichte Ersatzrahmen fähr er heute nach 13 Jahren immer noch. Der Fahrer wiegt etwa 70kg.


----------



## cluso (10. Februar 2009)

Marcel75 schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so verjährt, der Rahmen hängt im Keller an der Wand.
> Ist wirklich nur umgefallen wie beschrieben. Der Scott Dealer meint das knacken kommt von unsauberer Fertigung, und er könne da etwas dran machen. Aber eigentlich würde ich den Rahmen gerne verkaufen.
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich 100kg wiege, und der Rahmen nicht gebrochen ist unter mir.



Poste doch bitte einfach mal Bilder.

Auch der andere Kollege mit den ominösen Löchern im Rahmen....


Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanner1995 (17. Juni 2009)

hey^^


----------



## Cab1.8 (20. August 2009)

hey,vielleicht hat ja ein Frosch das Loch mit einer Zwille reingeschossen... ;-)Mal ehrlich, ohne Bild glaube ich das nicht!


----------



## DrecksBecks (20. August 2009)

also ich hab mir mein Scale klauen lassen, und hab mir einen schicken maßgeschneiterten Titanrahmen gegönnt, passt farblich viel besser zum Audi A6 Quattro. 

Carbon ist nix für richtige Biker, für die Eisdiele usw.


----------



## eiji (21. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> also ich hab mir mein Scale klauen lassen...


 



DrecksBecks schrieb:


> ...und hab mir einen schicken maßgeschneiterten Titanrahmen gegönnt, passt farblich viel besser zum Audi A6 Quattro...


 



DrecksBecks schrieb:


> ...Carbon ist nix für richtige Biker, für die Eisdiele usw.


 


Ich spar mir Bemerkungen wie "Eisdiele <-> Audi", aber bin mir sicher, dass nicht jeder Titan-Biker so daneben ist.
:kotz:


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> also ich hab mir mein Scale klauen lassen, und hab mir einen schicken maßgeschneiterten Titanrahmen gegönnt, passt farblich viel besser zum Audi A6 Quattro.
> 
> Carbon ist nix für richtige Biker, für die Eisdiele usw.



OMG wie ich deine geistreichen Beiträge schon vermisst habe.


----------



## randi (24. August 2009)

Dünne Alurahmen bekommen vom "Steinschlag" oder umkippen auch Beulen. Ein Leichtbaurahmen egal aus welchem Material bekommt ordentlich Macken. Carbonrahmen können von Fachwerkstätten repariert werden, bei Alu lohnt sich das Schweißen meistens nicht.
Fahre seit 2000 Carbon-Rahmen-Gabel.... und habe noch keinen Carbonrahmen durch Fahrbetrieb zerstört. Dafür schon zwei Alu-Rahmen jeweils Risse an den Schweißnähten. Und vor 20 Jahren hat sich ist ein gemuffter Stahlrahmen am Ober-Unterrohr gestaucht.

Kaputt bekommt man alles auch einen Panzer


----------



## Marcel75 (25. August 2009)

Der Rahmen hängt im Keller an der Wand.
Mein Scott Händler hat die "Delle" mit Harz repariert, und es ist fast nichts mehr zu sehen. Werde beizeiten mal ein Foto machen, aber momentan stehen Arbeiten am Eigenheim im Vordergrund.

MfG Marcel


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (17. Februar 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Klar will der Kunde leichter.
> Aber wenns bei einem Sturz den Lenker ins Oberrohr haut, darfs trotzdem nicht gleich krachen. Ich hatte mal ein 2.0 kg Fully-Rahmen (nicht superleicht, aber garantiert leicht genug), der konnte das problemlos ab.



Hallo zusammen,

genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auktuell beim meinem Genius MC 10 Modell 2008. 

Bin durch eine Unachtsamkeit über den Lenker abgestiegen. Als ich aufgestanden bin und mein Bike aufgehoben habe, wurde mir das Disaster offenbahrt.
Der Lenker hatte sich um 180 Grad gedreht und leider war mein Cockpit zwei bis drei Millimeter zu tief eingestellt, sodass sich der Rahmen des Schaltungsgehäüse kurz in das Oberrohr gebohrt hat. 
Um den Lenker wieder in die korrekte Position zu bringen, musste ich erst die Schrauben am Lenker lösen und die Klemme um die besagten zwei bis drei Millimeter nach oben verschieben. 

Nun habe ich eine schöne Durchkstelle, welche im Zentrum ein kleines Loch hat. Sieht irgendwie aus wie bei einme angedätschten Apfel.

Ich werde mein Bike nächste Woche zum Händler bringen. Vielleicht hat Scott ja ein Crash-Replacement und zeigt sich kulant. 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: Dieses Thema ist den Herstellern bestimmt bekannt und bei den steigenden Verkaufszahlen an Carbon Bikes, werden diese Vorfälle bestimmt nicht weniger. Daher denke ich, dass man für beide Seiten eine vernünftige Lösung finden wird.
Das ich als Kunde selbst daran Schuld bin, ist mir absolut bewusst (die Armada der Carbon Gegner wird mir die Schuld schon mit dem Kauf meines Bikes zuweisen; damit kann ich aber gut Leben  ) und ich bin natürlich bereit für meinen Fehler zu zahlen. 
Allerdings finde ich auch, dass der Hersteller in diesem Fall eine faire Preispolitik an den Tag legen sollte, denn sonst sind die hohen Entwicklungskosten im Bereich der Carbon Technologie irgendwann umsonst gewesen.

PPS: Mich wundert es, dass sich noch keine Versicherung einen überteuerten Tarif für solche Fälle ausgedacht hat. 
Schlielich kann man beim Kauf eines Handys schon eine Schutzversicherung abschließen.


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hilft das noch weiter. Habe gerade mit den Leuten telefoniert. Nun werde ich ihnen eine Foto zusenden und abwarten, was sie meinen.

http://www.maworks.ch/index.html

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## charly245 (17. Februar 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> PPS: Mich wundert es, dass sich noch keine Versicherung einen überteuerten Tarif für solche Fälle ausgedacht hat.
> Schlielich kann man beim Kauf eines Handys schon eine Schutzversicherung abschließen.




......gibt es doch schon lange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (17. Februar 2010)

charly245 schrieb:


> ......gibt es doch schon lange!



Ich komme vom Land! Sorry!


----------



## powderJO (18. Februar 2010)

charly245 schrieb:


> ......gibt es doch schon lange!



zb?


----------



## ZiMa (18. Februar 2010)

http://www.wertgarantie.de/Home/Themen/Privatkunde/Fahrradschutz/Unser-Angebot.aspx

versichert sowas - aber bis max. 3500â¬.

Ist ein SeriÃ¶ses Unternehmen. Wir haben es bei uns im GeschÃ¤ft seit 18 Jahren und unsere Kunden und wir sind absolut zufrieden mit dem service. Es wird jeder Schaden bezahlt.

MfG Martin


----------



## powderJO (21. Februar 2010)

ZiMa schrieb:


> http://www.wertgarantie.de/Home/Themen/Privatkunde/Fahrradschutz/Unser-Angebot.aspx
> versichert sowas - aber bis max. 3500.



ja - die kenne ich auch. nur ist es eben bei denen (und auch allen anderen, die ich kenne) eben gerade nicht so, das...



ZiMa schrieb:


> Es wird jeder Schaden bezahlt.



...jeder schaden bezahlt wird. bezahlt wird bei wertgarantie zum beispiel ein schaden nur bis*maximal 1500 euro *. dazu kommt: wie bei allen versicherungen dieser art, findet keine barauszahlung im schadensfall statt - du bekommst einen gutschein und kannst dir dann bei dem radhändler, bei dem du die versicherung abgeschlossen hast ein neues rad kaufen dafür. was aber, wenn der kein passendes hat, du die marke wechseln willst etc...?

fazit: imho  sind versicherungen dieser art zumindest für bikes, die teurer sind als 1500,- euro keine wirklich gute absicherung - den diebstahlschutz gibt es oft umfangreicher und besser für kleines geld als zusatzleistung bei der hausratversicherung und die unfallversicherung leistet auch nicht mehr als die meisten rahmen-hersteller sowieso im rahmen eines "crash-replacements" anbieten.


----------



## crasher-mike (21. Februar 2010)

Der Radladen eines Bekannten von mir ist ebenfalls Wertgarantie Partner. Die Kundenzufriedenheit ist wohl recht hoch - Versicherte profitieren von der unkomplizierten Abwicklung und nicht versicherte Kunden von den definierten Pauschalpreisen die dem Kunden für die Arbeiten in Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Ich hatte dort einmal angerufen und gefragt ob es möglich sei mein Rad auf 3500 Euro zu versichern. Allerdings wollte die Firma Wertgarantie eine Teileliste und die jeweiligen Listenpreise. Damit hatte sich das bereits erledigt, da es nach Liste darüber liegt. Aber auch gerade in der Region eines Preises um 3,5k fand ich die Raten doch recht hoch.


----------



## powderJO (21. Februar 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Ich hatte dort einmal angerufen und gefragt ob es möglich sei mein Rad auf 3500 Euro zu versichern.



vosicht: die formulierung (die so fast 1:1 auch auf den werbeseiten und 
-prospekten der diversen versicherungen zu finden ist) erweckt den anschein, als würdest du im schadensfall bis zu 3500 bekommen von der versicherung. das aber ist gerade nicht der fall. *du bekommst pro schadensfall maximal 1500 euro.*


----------



## AngryApe (1. März 2010)

Wertgarantie kündigt einem übrigens auch gern den Versicherungsvertrag sobald mann denen kostenmässig unbequem wird (ist mir so ergangen )


----------



## InoX (1. November 2010)

. Sry falscher Threat


----------

